# ajout de nouveaux fonds d'ecran



## PascalBS38 (9 Juillet 2010)

Est-ce qu'il y a moyen de mettre de nouveaux fonds d'ecran sans passer par iPhoto?
J'ai trouve une Applis mais pas dispo en France.
Il faut absolument une Applis?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h20 ----------

Bon je me reponds a moi meme; En fait j'en ai envoye une par mail. Ca marche


----------

